# BFD Sub Pop/Thump While Idle



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I just connected my BFD 1124 Firmware v1.0. I have been leaving the BFD always on, and my sub is set to 'auto' to turn on when a signal is received. When everything else is turned off, I've noticed that every 5-10 minutes or so, while the sub is in stand-by, the subwoofer will make a single loud 'thump'. The same kind of sound it makes when I turn on the BFD while the sub is 'on'. If I turn the BFD off when not in use (sub still in 'auto'), it doesn't do this. Does the BFD send a periodic signal to the sub or something that may cause it to wake out of stand-by mode and 'thump'?

PS, I also have the 'hum' issue, which I'm going to take care of via suggestions from the forum. Are these related?

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the BFD send a periodic signal to the sub or something that may cause it to wake out of stand-by mode and 'thump'?


No.......



> also have the 'hum' issue, which I'm going to take care of via suggestions from the forum. Are these related?


I would say yes. The hum may be at a potential to be enough to periodically enable the Auto-On feature. Test that theory by running the sub as Always-On for a while and see if you still get an audible thump.
Also try a cheater as a test for a while (assuming that removes the hum) and see if the problem goes away.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheater plug fixed the issue, it appears the hum is enough to periodically bring the sub out of 'stand-by' mode and 'thump'.

Thank you!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

gsperkins said:


> Cheater plug fixed the issue, ...


Just remember that a cheater plug was to make the test only ... you need to get a ground isolator to permanently fix the "hum" problem :yes: ... I read that is not safe to use a cheater plug to permanently fix a "hum" :bigsmile:


----------

